# Tips for chumming in river



## texsport68 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hey folks, I'm wondering if someone out there has any tips on chumming for river cats. I have a couple of young boys and we live close to the sabine river and have caught many cats on both set lines and rod, but after hearing these reports on 50 cats in 1.5 hours I'm wondering if chumming could produce faster results for us in the river.Has anyone tried any of the store chums out there? Any info would be welcome. thanks...


----------



## Randy (Jul 28, 2004)

A sack of range cubes from the feed store or some soured milo works great around here.


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

soured corn or maise works well. I've put the soured grain in a minnow bucket and sunk it in a river current, then pull it up after a while to replenish or take my catch and go home.


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Are You Chumming For Channel Cats? If So I Have Used 50lb Bags Of Sweet Feed,but You Get Carp Too. It's Been Years Since I've Done This.i Fish For Flatheads And Blues More So Now. Use To Work For Eatting Size Channels Though.my Uncles Use To Use Dog Food Back When It Was Cheap.dogs Eat As Good As We Do Now.


----------



## Randy (Jul 28, 2004)

Here is a way of deploying the range cubes. Drop the basket down just off the bottom, and tie it off..


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Hey Randy,do You Just Tie The Chum Basket To The Side And Leave It There While You Fish? Every Time I Chummed A Hole ,we Just Sunk It To The Bottom 2 Or 3 Days Before ,then Went Back And Fish It. Your Way Looks Alot More Effecient .how Long Does It Take For The Range Cube To Break Down And Start Working? Like I Said Earlier ,i Have No Need To Chum For The Fish I Catch, But I Like To Learn New Stuff.thanks Texsport For Starting The Post.i May Get A New Trick To Try.


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

My dad is in his 70's so we fish for eatin size channel cats, for him, quanity is better than quality now. Chummin with the range cubes in the fish basket does look like a good idea, I'll be tryin that out on Lake LBJ next week.


----------



## Randy (Jul 28, 2004)

I tie it off the side of the boat. The basket keeps the cubes out of the silty bottom. The range cubes start getting soft and disolving in about 20 to 30 minutes. After that reload. I have used the cheap and the high dollar/high protien. They both work but I have better luck with Nutrena brand just under $6.00.


----------



## texsport68 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the ideas everyone. I might try the range cubes myself one night. Thats another question, do you fish over these in the day or strictly at night? If I had my choice I prefer to catch blues or flatheads or (ops) around here. We have caught both up around 15 pounds on set lines and I've been wanting to try some rod fishing for a big one.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Texsport68.....*

_Da freaks come out at night!!! _
btw......When I used to chum,I'd use a mesh(zippered)bag,from Wallyworld, that is made for washing delicate clothes and such.Holds about 10# of dogfood and crushed shad(what I used).Attach it to a rope,tie it off,a coupla ft. off the bottom.......shake it occasionally.....disperses well.


----------



## dook2 (Aug 14, 2005)

I went with a retired guide on samreburn lake we had a 5 gallon bucket full of milo corn and cheeze that was spoiled. we poured it by a dead tree in about 8 feet of water just about half of it. then the next day we went back and pourd the rest and started fishing with hog wild stinkbait and a dipspounge treb hook and a weight. let it drop right on it to the bottom and pulled up off bottom about 2 to 5 inches we limited in about an hour


good luck


----------

